# Spanish spell check for Mac OS X 10.3.9



## nsvenson (May 28, 2008)

Is a Spanish spell check option available for Mac OS X 10.3.9?  If so, how  can I enable it?


----------



## Giaguara (May 28, 2008)

In a document that you are writing, in any application, right click or control click > spelling and grammar > show spelling and grammar > select Espanol from the list.
It is installed by default on all Mac OS X installations.
There is no way to change it from system preferences, unless you change your whole OS (sys.preferences > international) as the default for each application is the language your system is in. So you may have to change them one by one.


----------

